# New Member :)



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

Hi eveyone my name is Joey im New to the site i been in the hobby for couple years now so i hope i can get to know you all i live in tampai have 72g bowfront reef mix tank and a 10g desk tank.Hope to enjoy this site better than the one i was befor.Love working in wood making cutome stands and canopy's also work on costume sump's and light well thanks for looking


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forums. What did you not like about the other forum you were on?


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

to much arguements between members


----------

